# Any freemasons Actors?



## Capricornguy (Apr 14, 2018)

I've inquired at a local lodge recently about joining  but I have question for you all because I do acting part time and have acted in 6 indie films.

Anyone here previously act or do acting? I ran into someone on set once. Extremely nice person but he was laughing when I asked him about his status. He said he hasn't paid his dues. 

and I ran into a knight of templar(not sure if they're affiliated I'm new to this). Very good actor by the way.


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 15, 2018)

Capricornguy,

I would think that actors would do quite well in their Masonic study given that there is at least some memory work required to study for the degree exams.

The actual term is Knight Templar - additional and optional study group known as York Rite in Freemasonry after becoming a full 3rd degree Master Mason


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 15, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> I would think that actors would do quite well in their Masonic study given that there is at least some memory work required to study for the degree exams.


Absolutely.


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 15, 2018)

Capricornguy said:


> I've inquired at a local lodge recently about joining  but I have question for you all because I do acting part time and have acted in 6 indie films.
> 
> Anyone here previously act or do acting? I ran into someone on set once. Extremely nice person but he was laughing when I asked him about his status. He said he hasn't paid his dues.
> 
> and I ran into a knight of templar(not sure if they're affiliated I'm new to this). Very good actor by the way.



There is a Russian Brother on here that does movies. He is more on the producing or directing side. I've never actually met him but he seemed lile a nice guy. He has done some thimgs in the U.S. from my understanding. May be worth contacting. 

https://www.myfreemasonry.com/members/eugene-cheltsov.18238/


----------



## jgil1970 (Apr 15, 2018)

I acted way back in high school and college. I also performed in an opera. These experiences have helped me out tremendously with performing parts in the Degrees, since the Degrees are nothing more than plays performed for the candidate. I plan on auditioning for some plays in the local theaters, once I complete my year as WM in my Lodge. I have been wanting to do this for some time, and I will finally have the time to do it!


----------



## coachn (Apr 15, 2018)

Capricornguy said:


> ...Anyone here previously act or do acting? ...


Anyone who has done proficiencies or has done ritual has acted.


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 15, 2018)

Bro Coachn, truer words were never spoken!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 15, 2018)

coachn said:


> Anyone who has done proficiencies or has done ritual has acted.





hfmm97 said:


> Bro Coachn, truer words were never spoken!


Hadn't looked at it this way before but this is absolutely true!


----------



## coachn (Apr 16, 2018)

> Anyone who has done proficiencies or has done ritual has acted.
> 
> 
> hfmm97 said:
> ...


Have either one of you read "The Craft Unmasked? The Uncommon Origin of Freemasonry and its Practice" and not come away with this insight?


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 16, 2018)

coachn said:


> Have either one of you read "The Craft Unmasked? The Uncommon Origin of Freemasonry and its Practice" and not come away with this insight?



I’m still reading it-lots to think about and digest (if it were a meal it would be a steak and lobster dinner)!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

